# M/Home Friendliest European Country?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

When talking about motorhome friendly countries France is nearly always cited as the best.

IMO, other countries are also right up there in the M/H friendly stakes, some arguably better...

Germany has thousands of Stellplatze.
Italy has a fine network of Sosta's
Norway has garages across the country with dedicated motorhome servicing facilities - along with mouthwatering wildcamping opportunities. 
I could go on...

Which country, in your experience, goes the extra mile to make your visit in your motorhome more pleasurable?

Pete

ps, I was going to do a poll, but I always seem to leave an option out that someone wants, so didn't bother :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

I don't believe you can apply that attribute to a _country_. Motorhome-(Un)Friendliness is more up to the regional and local administrations.

In all the countries you have listed I could name extremely MH-friendly as well as extremely MH-unfriendly places. (Except Italy, but that is just because I haven't been there with MH yet.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> When talking about motorhome friendly countries France is nearly always cited as the best.
> 
> IMO, other countries are also right up there in the M/H friendly stakes, some arguably better...
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

I'm with Boff on this one.

I can't comment on Italy as I've only used a few Sostas.

I've used the Stellplatz in many areas in Germany and never had a problem.

France had the reputation as being the most friendly camping car country in Europe. I can see this changing due to the many camping cars using the Aires.

There are reports of aires being closed for various reasons and many are now charging which has angered the French who consider it "Their Right" to camp for free.

Some aires have installed barriers so there is no way of getting in without paying with the "Plastic".

I was in Brittany in February and was surprised at the number of the French older generation full timing, I thought it was just an British "Trait"

I've absolutely no problem with paying to use an Aire/Stellplatz/Sosta most had to be set up and many are maintained as well.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps i didn't word it too well but the original question was....

"Which country, in your experience, goes the extra mile to make your visit in your motorhome more pleasurable?"

For me, it was always France, but now I would have to say Germany. 
Just my opinion of course.

Pete


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Motorhome friendly?*

 Ciao tutti,
if you must schlechten Wein trinken then come to Italy to drink it. :wink: 
Motorhoming in Italy is a cult, and motorhomers have formed effective pressure groups to improve facilties throughout the country. Practically every autostrada (motorway) service area has a dedictaed motorhome service point now. Many smaller villages away from the main tourist routes are providing free of charge/or nominal fee 'aree di sosta' (plural of 'area di sosta') to encourage motorhome visitors, who are perceived as high spending food/drink connaisseurs.
Local authorities in general are being circulated by ministries to remind them that making local by-laws against motorhomes may be illegal.
Having said all that, there are indeed some authorities that erect height barriers/don't provide facilities etc. but they are soon highlighted/boycotted by the many motorhoming magazines in circulation. These tend to be in areas considered up-market, type Portofino, Amalfi Coast and so on; i.e. places that think the have an 'image' to defend.
A good example of what can be done is the many Christmas markets that will start at Advent - practically every town or village 
that features a Christmas Market will automatically include in the plans parking/overnighting facilities for motorhomes.
Venite a vedere!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi i'm with you Pete, we have had lots of laughs and jokes with the Germans, and drunk out the same bottle :lol: after a few. I dont know what it is we always hit it off with them. On our last trip to France we got friendly with 2 couples on an Aire and he got me drinking Grapper. Never done that with a French man, I do find the french hard work, and they always think you are after something. We have seen things in Germany, that you would never see anywhere else .  Bob.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Always feel relaxed about being in France but on our six-month winter tour of Italy down to Sicily and back up round the toe and heel we stayed in 55 different places - sostas, sites and free camping and enjoyed everyone of them. 

The Italians love motorhoming and wherever we went we were welcomed. The rule about being able to park anywhere unless there's a notice to the contrary and you don't put any furniture or belongings out is great to know.

Could be different in the summer season though.

 
Keith


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Germany..without a doubt .....followed closely by France then Italy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Eddie, We'll gladly come and sample a few with you when we're down that way  
I'd agree that Italy could be a front runner too, although we have found some sosta's quite expensive but we do love the country, shame they couldn't move it a bit closer  

Pete


----------



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

it all depends on what you what from your motorhome experience. I would say croatia. It is illegal to wild camp but the sites are in such great locations you cant beat it. They are always right by the sea and you almost have a feel of wild camping but have the safety of the site. A lot cheaper too. You must stay out of istra though and head further south to find these cheaper sites. We were paying about £13 a night in august and was a stones throw from the crystal sea. The sites are very small, sometimes only 10-15 vans on a site. There are so many sites, you never have to pre-book as you can always find another. There are a lot of italians and germans there, not many english. We loved this as you really feel like you are travelling rather that staying in your english groups. I can honestly say i would live there if i could. its beautiful. An example.. You pay about 40p for a huge ice-cream, it would cost you 2 euro in italy. We ate out and had spectacular food for about £8 a head. You must head south to find this though. It is cheaper so you can stay longer if on a budget, So, croatia for me.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've only stayed in France and Spain and paused in Switzerland, Italy wildcamped, Austria paused, Germany passed through and they all do better than this soddin' country that is for sure. (I mean England as I have not yet been to Wales and Scotland or Ireland in a motorhome) (I hope to change that next year).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Friendly*

Hi

Despite going overseas quite a bit with a motorhome, I am quite limited on what I can say.

France - very good. Example - supermarket with a height barrier but they will lift the barrier and let you in after pressing the bell.

France - parked at a hotel and asked if we had a meal and a pint, if we could park for the night. Also we were offered water and electric.

Italy - lots of Sosta's so that is a good thing, but also in some tourist places I have visited, lots of height barriers.

Switzerland - YUK - they don't like motorhomes from what little I have seen.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Sheringham on this one.

Germany is brill :wink: , then France  and very close in 3rd is Italy  .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So what about Scotland and in particular the Western Isles?

Never been in the M/Home but its on the list.

One of the few UK countries that gets frequently visited by European motorhomers (?)

Pete


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
For us without a doubt it must be France. Yes we have stayed on the"aires" in Germany, Italy,Belgium and even Switzerland but no where compares with France. The aries are on the whole easier to locate, nearer to village/town centres and tend to be cheaper! Not sure that many are closing the 2008 Guide National showed the largest net increase in aires in ten years. Yes the aires in France are busy and becoming more so but many still do not charge, and we certainly do not object to paying the small amount that is asked.
But whichever country in mainland Europe you do feel is best, no doubt they all are way ahead of England.
All the best
Robert and Jean


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*mh friendly*

This year lady Dinger and I have spent two weeks travelling in France,
then two weeks in Germany followed up by a two week tour of the western part of Scotland.

Germany was so well organized , with Stellplatz easy to find outside major towns / villages , along with many private sites of very high standard none exceeding 20 euros including hook up.

France like wise, everywhere we were welcomed and encouraged to use the local amenities.

Scotland was like going back in time , where we were lucky enough to wild camp whilst seeing dolphins and seals only a few hundred yards from the van.

So our conclusion is that each one of our destinations offered something different and would highly recommend any of them.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Friendly*



Rapide561 said:


> Switzerland - YUK - they don't like motorhomes from what little I have seen.
> 
> Russell


Don't know why you say that, wild camping is not a problem. We favour the tops of passes


----------

